

Show HN: RainBar – Background rain for the desktop - Lockyy
https://lockyy.com/posts/os-x/rainbar-raining-on-the-desktop

======
notduncansmith
This looks cool - any chance you'll release a pre-built version?

~~~
Lockyy
I've attached a link to a prebuilt version at the bottom of the post, you can
get it here
[https://github.com/Lockyy/Rainbar/releases/latest](https://github.com/Lockyy/Rainbar/releases/latest)

~~~
notduncansmith
Derp. Thanks!

~~~
Lockyy
Glad to help! Hope you like it.

